# Sore on neck?(picture)



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

So I just noticed today that Tyger has a sore on her neck, it looks like irritated skin. It just looks like its skinned? This is the best picture I could get of it. Any one have any idea what it could be from?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I really don't have any idea what it is, but it certainly looks worthy of a visit to a vet...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Does Tyger go outside? If so...could be one of many things...an abscess, animal bite, allergic reaction, ect. Perhaps something bit her and she irritated the skin by scratching it. I agree that a vet visit is in order. Probably a dose of antibiotics would clear it up.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Vet visit. Vet can check for abcesses and ear mites.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

She's a full indoor cat. I'm wondering if it could be allergies...because I've been trying her out on different foods and what she likes this week.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It's "from" her scratching her neck with her back claws, but why is she scratching is the question. In that neighborhood, food allergies and ear mites are the usual suspects. Probably ought to have it checked.


----------

